# Sawyer - 5.5 months (image heavy)



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Hircine vom HausReid: He's smart, loving, has a lot of Feelings, and challenges me to be a better handler daily, but he also tries really hard and while his focus and engagement can be frustrating at times, he also surprises me with how good he can be. I'm really loving this guy. :wub: 

Also at the recommendation of a friend, I got an awesome new lens for my Canon, so hey, maybe decent pictures for once! 









































































watching kids play soccer. ever the curious pup.



















aaand any excuse to show off the new collar I got him!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He is a nice looking dog.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a cutie. I love his floofs.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He is growing!! Very pretty boy!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He's a goof 90% of the time, but during that 10% I see a lot of potential. We're working with our trainer and hoping to go for a BH at the very least, and then see where that takes us.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks great! Well done!


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

He's a doll! How's he doing at kid sport events?


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

silentbob1981 said:


> He's a doll! How's he doing at kid sport events?


He does really well! Sometimes he'll want to jump in on the action, haha, but mostly he just stands/sits and watches. He's always been that way - anything that interests him, he's going to sit down and observe.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Attempted stack of the Booger at almost 5.5 months old - 'attempted' because he wasn't super cooperative, it was warm, he was distracted, and this is the best we could get, haha.


----------



## adamf (Apr 12, 2017)

handsome pup. looks like he has a lot of fun


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Spetzio said:


> Hircine vom HausReid: He's smart, loving, has a lot of Feelings, and challenges me to be a better handler daily, but he also tries really hard and while his focus and engagement can be frustrating at times, he also surprises me with how good he can be. I'm really loving this guy. :wub:
> 
> Also at the recommendation of a friend, I got an awesome new lens for my Canon, so hey, maybe decent pictures for once!


Annnnnd those are awesome pictures but I personally think that is one super handsome German Shepherd! I would even say a beautiful Shepherd. Very good work with him.
It's great to have a dog that tries really hard isn't it? It makes it easy to love them


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Shooter said:


> Annnnnd those are awesome pictures but I personally think that is one super handsome German Shepherd! I would even say a beautiful Shepherd. Very good work with him.
> It's great to have a dog that tries really hard isn't it? It makes it easy to love them


Thank you so much, Shooter! He can be challenging, but he really is a good dog. 

And most definitely! It makes it very easy to love them when they give their best effort - like 85% of the time.


----------

